
The Year in Math and Computer Science - Anon84
https://www.quantamagazine.org/quantas-year-in-math-and-computer-science-2019-20191223/
======
xhkkffbf
To me, the big question is what do we mean when we say "quantum computer".
This is a thick stew mixing together complex math -- and computer algorithms
and architectures. It's like a trifecta.

When Google comes out and announced "quantum supremacy" only to get pushback
from other quantum teams suggests we still don't even know what we're trying
to build.

~~~
bawolff
I think everyone knows what we want to build (A large-scale quantum error
corrected device that we can run shors algorithm, etc on). But we are nowhere
remotely near that so we have to argue over much less impressive milestones
(not that what google did isn't impressive, it is. Just far off from our
quantum dreams)

------
Atiscant
The part about replacing sets with categories is inaccurate. Some people are
talking about categorical foundations, but as far as I know, most work is
aimed at HoTT and/or (infinity-)groupoids. Thid is of course not divorced from
category theory but the focus is important.

